# Not getting notification of posts on members I'm following



## disco (Dec 14, 2013)

I have been tied up for a few days and only checked the posts sporadically. Now that I have more time, I am reading the new posts and see several posts from members I am following. I didn't get the usual notification that they had posted by email. Has anyone else had this problem?

Disco


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello Disco.  I am also not getting some notifications.  I posted a thread asking why but got no reply.  Hope you have better luck.

Danny


----------



## moikel (Dec 15, 2013)

I haven't had a notification about any thread that I have created or posted in for weeks? Doesn't bother me much I check a lot anyway.
Now I have a problem that I can't post from my computer.Whenever I am trying to reply it quits. Only started last few days. I can do it via I pad but not computer. 
Working up the energy to call Apple but not sure where problem is my end or site.
Don't have a problem on the fishing forum I post in? Not that computer savvy to start with.


----------

